# Any good spot to hunt for bugs in San Diego County?



## Stugy (Aug 16, 2016)

As the title says, I would like to know good spots to hunt for bugs (specifically scorpions,spiders, and centipedes) in the San Diego County of California. I would really prefer areas maybe in Chula Vista but anywhere in San Diego is fine.


----------

